# Tosa at 6 months



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is tosa at 6 months old

Wheight: 66 pounds
Height: 26,4 inches


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Such a handsome boy...and the picture of health! Keep up the good work with him :wink:

I'm sure if you and Sara were closer that Tosa and Duncan would be the best of friends!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures of Tosa! And look at those pearly white teeth! :biggrin: Thanks for posting!

I too know that Tosa and Duncan would be great friends! BRT Buddies! :thumb:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Danemama and Sara!
Maybe someday we can put Tosa and Duncan Chating through Skype:biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Cute! I like the picture of the stick being held like a cigar!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Khan said:


> Cute! I like the picture of the stick being held like a cigar!


Yeah, that picture is cool! It looks like an old "humanized" dog :biggrin1:


----------

